# Show off your Julidochromis!



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

For those who love Julies, here's a thread to post your pics of these plucky little characters.

Boldy striped, interesting behaviours, nuclear brood care, what's not to like about Julidochromis!?

Let's see em!


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Wild Caught Female Julidochromis marlieri "Burundi" 


Julidochromis marksmithi "Kipili" juvenile


Julidochromis ornatus juvenile


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Transcriptus Gombe


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice one! opcorn:


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Male Julidochromis regani "Burundi"
He was very photogenic this evening and I managed to snap some pics.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice thread so far and some really nice pics of julies.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

The (slightly) larger of 5 fish which I purchased from my LFS back around Christmas 2016. They were sold as J. transcriptus.

Two ended up pairing off and spawned within the last few weeks. The fry are now 1/8" to around 5/16", parents are around 2 1/4".


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't posted any pics of these guys in a while, so here are a few new ones (Julidochromis marlieri -Gombe)

Hopefully a pair..they love to hang out together..


















Pic showing all 4 of them (hard to get them in the same shot)


----------

